# EAS Conference & Master Beekeeper Test



## ME Beekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

I was wondering if there's anyone going to Kentucky this year to Murray Univ.? Will you be taking in the conference, the course, or taking the Test?


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't seen the schedule of topics and speakers for this years conference. I went to the sideliner course last year and was very pleased. I expect to go to the main conference this year.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I've gone to every EAS I could find the time to attend since like forever.

There are a few things that every beekeeper has to see to believe.

One of them is the 800 or so beekeepers that attend a one-day meeting
on the first Saturday in March in Wooster Ohio (the "Tri-County Beekeepers"
meeting. The other is any EAS meeting. The 3-day event is about the
biggest assembly of the best and the brightest in one place one will find on this planet.

The "short courses" (Mon-Wed) are excellent, but they are intense, and
are not for short attention spans. The sessions at the general meeting
(Wed - Fri) are an hour at most, and if you find that you are in a session
that does not interest you, there is no stigma attached to leaving, and
going to another talk that might be more interesting.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Is there a web site with more information?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

http://www.easternapiculture.org/

2008 info not posted on website yet but has been published in the newsletter


----------



## ME Beekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

*Answers and Questions*



Aspera said:


> Is there a web site with more information?



Yes, http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/mb/mboverview.shtml is the Eastern Apiculture's website and www.easternapiculture.org/programs/2008/2008Brochure.pdf 
is a pdf file of their brouchure for the weeks events. However, I haven't yet seen the break down of what takes place where and when. 

Has anyone else seen that info?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

The program is now on the website

http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/2008/program.shtml


----------



## Dave D. (Jan 12, 2006)

*Prices?*

It would be nice if someone in the know could share some information regarding costs to register for the various programs/short courses offered. Some of us have never been to an EAS event and need enough information to decide what conference we will choose and then plan accordingly. I know that schedules and plans have a way of changing at the last minute but surely a fee schedule has been decided. Why not share it?


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*I'm going!*

My flight is booked and registration confirmed. 
I"m super excited - I feel like a kid getting ready to go to camp for a week!

Any other BeeSource beeks headed to EAS?


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

My wife and I will be at EAS all week. We are registered as Vendors and look forward to seeing everything at the meeting. We have attended the ABF meetings except this last year and look forward to the EAS.
Come by our booth and say "Hi"
Frank Wyatt


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Dave D. said:


> It would be nice if someone in the know could share some information regarding costs to register for the various programs/short courses offered. Some of us have never been to an EAS event and need enough information to decide what conference we will choose and then plan accordingly. I know that schedules and plans have a way of changing at the last minute but surely a fee schedule has been decided. Why not share it?


Dave, if you go to the website mentioned previously you can download a registration form that lists the cost for the short course, conference, meals and even lodging (if you plan to stay on campus.) Greg and I will be there for the conference only. We won't be staying on campus. Our membership, meals and conference will be $331.00. Its worth every bit of the cost!

I didn't realize that BeeSource folk got together in Delaware last year. It would have been fun to meet everyone. Maybe we can meet some of you this year. 

Frank, Greg and I will look for you and your wife in the vendor area.

Susan


----------



## NorthGabee (May 19, 2008)

I am going to attend the short course mon-wed. I am in hopes my wife can go as well but she has a gymnastics business and is covered up, If she can get subs for two days she will be there as well.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Gregory and Susan Fariss said:


> I didn't realize that BeeSource folk got together in Delaware last year. It would have been fun to meet everyone. Maybe we can meet some of you this year.


That was fun, having dinner and a few beers with the Beesource folks. Made some good friends...Maine Beekeeper, Jo Ann, Aspera, Bill Mares, the woman who lived on a boat, and a few others whose names I can't remember. Wish it wasn't a two day drive...I'd go again.


----------



## NorthGabee (May 19, 2008)

I need some information. Is it possible to sign up for the short course on Monday morning. I need to join EAS as well.m I tried calling the treasure of EAS and got a recording and I could not make out the contact phone number .

I would prfer to just wait until Monday.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

NorthGabee said:


> I need some information. Is it possible to sign up for the short course on Monday morning. I need to join EAS as well.m I tried calling the treasure of EAS and got a recording and I could not make out the contact phone number .


I don't know the answer to this. Our membership comes due each September. You might try emailing him: 
John Tullock
[email protected]

Or possibly the Chairman or current President could answer that:

Chairman of the Board
Jim Bobb
610-584-6778
[email protected] 

President
Kent Williams
270-382-2348 
[email protected]

Susan


----------

